# Insane squat session!



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

This video is nothing less than Amazing, yes that's with a capital A.

98 reps 218 lbs squats at 218 lb bodyweight.

HARDCORE!!!!!


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

brutal


----------



## SaladDodger (Feb 13, 2012)

ugh


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

wat

you for real its light as fck


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

I've got leg DOMS by just watching that :lol:

Insane!!!!!!


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

This one is 100 reps 80kg at 80kg bodyweight.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

That is mental! Fcuk that.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> wat
> 
> you for real its light as fck


Feeling confident you could beat 98?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Feeling confident you could beat 98?


not too sure

just wouldnt class it as "insane" lol

i reckon could have a crack at my bodyweight (115) for 98 in ten mins yes


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> not too sure
> 
> just wouldnt class it as "insane" lol
> 
> i reckon could have a crack at my bodyweight (115) for 98 in ten mins yes


Fcuk that lol rather you than me


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Fcuk that lol rather you than me


im bit run down this week and but will video my attempt monday/tuesday next week


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm gonna hold you to that mate! Lol

Good luck buddy


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> im bit run down this week and but will video my attempt monday/tuesday next week


Do your tendons good if nothin else:lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rick For The Win...Go Rick ! Go Rick !


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> I'm gonna hold you to that mate! Lol
> 
> Good luck buddy


I live for squatting mate :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> I live for squatting mate :thumb:


I recon out of principle you should do over body weight to shut the cvnts up!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I recon out of principle you should do over body weight to shut the cvnts up!


I reckon we should get a challenge on the go aloud of us should try it

going to be hard haha

bodyweight 100 rep squat challenge


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> I reckon we should get a challenge on the go aloud of us should try it
> 
> going to be hard haha
> 
> bodyweight 100 rep squat challenge


Sounds painful! Up for it though! Doubt I'll get 30 lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Sounds painful! Up for it though! Doubt I'll get 30 lol


good lad

Im more worried about heart attack than doms lol


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Good stuff Rick. Dont doubt you for a second bud.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

some gud points on some comments on the vid on youtube, he hasnt used a belt so will test your lower back strength endurance/ static strength endurance as well as cardio fitness from breathing also........ and pain barriers from doms lol.

i doubt many who try it will do as well as they think they will, strength endurance is totally difrent from stretght/powerlifting with low reps, your max 1rm wont reflect your strength endurance very much.

try 100 ass to grass full body squats bw only and see if you think there easy, then compare that to another you on your shoulders and do the same for 100reps 

1 powerlifter on a vid i was watching about hindu squats (bw ass to grass squats) couldnt manage 50 bw reps even tho his powerlifting 1rm was huge


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

but gud luck everyone, if my back wasnt fukd i would give it ago myself, defo though for the future tho


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

stone14 said:


> some gud points on some comments on the vid on youtube, he hasnt used a belt so will test your lower back strength endurance/ static strength endurance as well as cardio fitness from breathing also........ and pain barriers from doms lol.
> 
> i doubt many who try it will do as well as they think they will, strength endurance is totally difrent from stretght/powerlifting with low reps, your max 1rm wont reflect your strength endurance very much.
> 
> ...


This.

Gonna be alot harder than people think.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

stone14 said:


> some gud points on some comments on the vid on youtube, he hasnt used a belt so will test your lower back strength endurance/ static strength endurance as well as cardio fitness from breathing also........ and pain barriers from doms lol.
> 
> i doubt many who try it will do as well as they think they will, strength endurance is totally difrent from stretght/powerlifting with low reps, your max 1rm wont reflect your strength endurance very much.
> 
> ...


he doesnt do them a$$ t gra$$ on vid

just below parra that what a squat is


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> This.
> 
> Gonna be alot harder than people think.


I agree it is fckin going to be brutal but deffo do able for anyone who trains squats properly on the regular


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

ah right the 2nd vid does hams defo against calves anyway lol, dif guy tho..... i think this full rom will be a better challenge, jmo


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

madness :beer:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> not too sure
> 
> just wouldnt class it as "insane" lol
> 
> i reckon could have a crack at my bodyweight (115) for 98 in ten mins yes


that shyt is insane. JEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZ working for nearly ten minutes straight with only rest of having the weight on your back. Torture.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> that shyt is insane. JEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZ working for nearly ten minutes straight with only rest of having the weight on your back. Torture.


I know mate painfull


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I would love to try this but im a fat weak 95kg person and prob get about 10 lol.


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

...would be better to do 99 repetitions since 218lbs are actually 99kgs 



12 gauge said:


> This video is nothing less than Amazing, yes that's with a capital A.
> 
> 98 reps 218 lbs squats at 218 lb bodyweight.
> 
> HARDCORE!!!!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> I would love to try this but im a fat weak 95kg person and prob get about 10 lol.


its bodyweight for reps bud should do well

Im sure you had huge legs in your old avi?? should try it


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

10 sets of 10 would be quite a bit harder imo.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> 10 sets of 10 would be quite a bit harder imo.


why??

surely doing 100 reps with bar on your back whole time would be harder

unless you mean if someone failed at 60-80 in the one set then you are right


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> why??
> 
> surely doing 100 reps with bar on your back whole time would be harder
> 
> unless you mean if someone failed at 60-80 in the one set then you are right


100 reps in one go even with the bar on your back with upto 10 seconds rest each sequence of reps is still insane imo but the weight won't be as heavy as say doing 10 sets of 10 reps with a heavier weight and pushing each set to failure if not past failure during the mid to late sets.

Absolute killer.

I.e. I am a shyt squatter with bad proportions for the exercise but having done it with 120kg for 10 sets and between 30 seconds - 1 minute rest per set, depending on how long my training partner took to do his set, (he should of gone heavier imo as I would get more rest lol).

Oh yea and then do a tri set of leg press SS with leg extension SS with sissy squat for 3 sets failure rest/pause each set.

Pointless session the one I just mentioned my legs shrunk but I added 10kg onto my squat for 4-6 reps.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

125 @ 125 @ 125

COME ON !!!!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> 125 @ 125 @ 125
> 
> COME ON !!!!!


that would be INSANE


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> 100 reps in one go even with the bar on your back with upto 10 seconds rest each sequence of reps is still insane imo but the weight won't be as heavy as say doing 10 sets of 10 reps with a heavier weight and pushing each set to failure if not past failure during the mid to late sets.
> 
> Absolute killer.
> 
> ...


agree with you totally

10 sets at above bodyweight would be hard

like 10 sets of 10 at 180kg

that would be a challeneg although filming it could be a bit of a ball ache


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> agree with you totally
> 
> 10 sets at above bodyweight would be hard
> 
> ...


lol 180kg that's fcked up.

But strength is relative as they say.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> lol 180kg that's fcked up.
> 
> But strength is relative as they say.


what weight would you say then 1.5 bodyweight?? or less or more ??


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> what weight would you say then 1.5 bodyweight?? or less or more ??


ummmmm for me it was about 20 kg over my body weight. I was about 100kg at the time.

You should aim for 140kg in your case, maybe more cos you are strong. with upto a minutes rest.

It's the cardio that kills you. It's incredibly hard.

Did it with front squats also with only 60kg that was hard enough lol.

And my 9 stone labrador front squatted him up the sand dunes for 10x10. Was hard too but I had more rest.

It's best to do it with 2 people. Your partner goes and as soon as he's done you go straight away.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I wonder how many I could get on my bodyweight 88.2kg?

Wouldn't like to guess but it'd be a damn sight less than 100 reps lol.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> I wonder how many I could get on my bodyweight 88.2kg?
> 
> Wouldn't like to guess but it'd be a damn sight less than 100 reps lol.


Give it a stab.

And you Rick

I would, but obviously just out of hospital


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Give it a stab.
> 
> And you Rick
> 
> I would, but obviously just out of hospital


Might do eventually mate, but at the moment I probably won't my knee's wouldn't like it one bit mate, they're noisy enough without making them worse LOL


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

**** THAT!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

now if thats not motivation, i dont know what is!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

nearly 9 mins of squatting a piddly weight? Doesn't motivate me at all, rather pointless for strength sports unless you do endurance events like rowing etc


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> nearly 9 mins of squatting a piddly weight? Doesn't motivate me at all, rather pointless for strength sports unless you do endurance events like rowing etc


I had a feeling you'd come in and say what you thought, I must admit I didn't see there was much point myself what's it achieve apart from fecking your joints up!? :confused1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

120 @ 120 @ 120 Lifes a breeze


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Tht be right up my street. Be good for my sport. Muscular endurance..

I weigh 77kg now though as cutting for a fight. I might give this a blast next week


----------

